# What Ashida Kim thinks about the Bujinkan



## Mon Mon (Dec 28, 2002)

All of you **** sucking bujinkan assholes... 

Don't you EVER come here and pitch your fucked up Home Study Course or anything else that even smells like a Bujinkan ******* has been near it. **** ALL YOU COCKSUCKERS! YOU COME HERE AND **** ON ME FOR YEARS AND THEN EXPECT ME TO LET YOU ADVERTISE YOUR GODDAMN ********?! **** YOU AND THE HORSE YOU RODE IN ON! 

I defy every ******g one of you! Come on down. Bring all your boys, bring all your toys, I'll bury you where you stand. 

Ashida Kim 

  I wonder why he is so negitive:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2002)

Probably because he has a very negative reputation, based on the opinion that his books are useless drivel. 

About the only point I would agree with is that solo home study is no way to properly learn any art.

Some other points I agree with that indicates the true character behind mr Kim:

"We should never lower our dignity by lowering our language." 
"The superior man is modest in his speech, but excels in his actions."
What we say and how we present ourselves not only betray our inner person but also mold that person, those around us, and finally our whole society.
"Profanity is the effort of a feeble brain to express itself forcibly." 

and finally : 
"Speech is a mirror of the soul;  As a man speaks, so he is." 

                             --Publilius Syrus--


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 28, 2002)

very good indeed your right speech is also a stratagey :asian:


----------



## J-kid (Dec 29, 2002)

Ashida kim is a punk i have talked to a student of his and he thinks he is a super ninja blah blah blah,  I dont know about his real fighting skills but hes a basterdd. also heard he sucks at fighting just throws sand at peoples eyes.


----------



## Pyros (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *he sucks at fighting just throws sand at peoples eyes. *



What's wrong with throwing sand instead of the opponent if it gets you out of harms way? :shrug:


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 3, 2003)

Timothy,

Nothing against you at all....but I for one as a member of the Buj community could give a **** less what that idiot thinks about us.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 3, 2003)

i know i just posted it for a laugh.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL i dunno how good or bad Ashida kim is ...
but around couple of months back i got threatening mail from his so called student saying that he'll kill all of us without anyone knowing about this...
i m still waiting...
yea it happened on one of the forums...
the only thing i like on his site is Zen Koans it provide good reading 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## J-kid (Jan 4, 2003)

Ashida Kim One of the jokes of martial arts HAHAHAHAHA. I am laughing already him and his brain washed students.


----------



## Humble artist (Jan 5, 2003)

There are better ones...

http://forums.about.com/ab-japanese/messages/?msg=2318

Search for discussions
"NEW MAN BUT BE HERE LONG TO PASS"
"CULTURE OF MINE".


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the guy has a thing anime and cosplay and is too lazy too study real ninjutsu.


----------

